# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  Ahmedinejad: İsrail gücünü değil zaafiyetini gösterdi

## bozok

*Ahmedinejad: İsrail gücünü değil zaafiyetini gösterdi*



_İran Cumhurbaşkanı Mahmud Ahmedinejad, Gazze’ye giden yardım konvoyuna yapılan saldırıyı tüm insanlığa yapılmış bir ihanet olduğunu söyledi. İran Savunma Bakanı Ahmed Vahidi ise tüm ülkelerden İsrail'le ilişkilerini kesmesini istedi._


**

Ahmedinejad, “Saldırı, İsrail’in gücünü değil tam tersi zafiyetini göstermektedir ve bunların hepsi bu rejimin sonunun yaklaştığı alametidir” diye konuştu. 

Endonezya Meclis Başkanı ile yapılan görüşmede, tüm Müslüman ve dünya insanlarının en büyük sorumluluğunu ‘Filistin halkına destek ve işgal meselesini çözmek’ olarak ifade eden İran Cumhurbaşkanı, “El ele vererek bu meseleyi hal etmeliyiz ” dedi.

İran Ulusal Güvenlik Konseyi Genel Sekreteri Said Celili, konuyla ilgili yaptığı açıklamada, olayı ‘vahşice yapılan bir saldırı ’olarak değerlendirdi. Celili, “İsrail şimdi de denizlerde insan öldürmeye başlamıştır. 

Yapılan saldırı bu rejimin ne kadar güçsüz ve çaresiz olduğunu gösterir. İsrail’i destekleyen ABD ve diğer güçler dünya kamuoyuna cevap vermeliler” ifadesini kullandı. 

Celili, “İsrail’in son bir senedeki tutumu ve özellikle yardım konvoyuna yapılan saldırısı ABD Başkanı Barack Obama’nın ‘barış planının’ aldatmaca ve bu rejime fırsat vermek için yapılan bir eylem olduğunu ”kaydetti. 

İran Savunma Bakanı Vahidi ise dünya genelindeki tüm ülkelerden İsrail'le diplomatik siyasi ve ekonomik ilişkilerini kesmesini istedi.

İran Dışişleri Bakanlığı tarafından yapılana yazılı açıklamada da, İsrail’in bu eylemi eski çağlarda korsanların gemilere yaptıkları saldırılara benzetildi.

Bakanlığın açıklamasında, “Deniz güvenliği karşı yapılan yasadışı eylemler sözleşmesi uyarınca bu bir ‘deniz terörizmi’ sayılır ”denildi.

Açıklamada ayrıca, Birleşmiş Milletler Güvenlik Konseyi’ne çağrıda bulunarak acil toplanılması ve gerekli girişmelerin yapılması istendi.




31 Mayıs 2010 / DHA / *hurriyet.com.tr*

----------

